# Detailingworld™ Review - ValetPro Wheel Brushes



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - ValetPro Wheel Brushes*

*Introduction*

Big thanks to Greg at ValetPro for sending these brushes through for review. 
More information on Valepro can be found on their website including re-sellers etc

http://www.valetpro.eu/index.html

*The Product*
I'll be reviewing both wheel brushes in tandem for this review










The brush on the left is the Twisted long reach wheel brush.

This consists of a cone of thin blue plastic bristles trapped in a twisted wire core. The wire core looks to be made of either aluminium or stainless steel, so hopefully this shouldn't corrode in use.

Visually the bristles look a bit scratchy, but I was surprised when I touched them as they feel very soft and not rough at all










The top is capped off with a rubber cap, and there is a plastic sleeve and collar past the bristles to protect your wheel. The handle is made of plastic










The brush on the right is the Long reach wheel brush.

This brush has the same type of blue bristles trapped in the same wire, but the bristles are a bit longer and wire is looped round to create a hooped shape.










The wire again has a plastic sleeve to protect the wheel past the bristles, and this time the handle is a large chunky wooden affair.










*The Manufacturer says:*
_Twisted long reach wheel brush:
Our signature chemical resistant bristle are bound by a twisted wire. The length enable the brush to get to the very backs of your alloy wheels.

This makes cleaning the backs to wheels easy. ValetPRO's quality chemical resistant bristles ensure this brush is long lasting.

Long reach wheel brush:
Our signature chemical resistant bristle are bound by a twisted wire that is looped over to prevent any sharp edge damaging wheels. The length enable the brush to get to the very backs of your alloy wheels.

This makes cleaning the backs to wheels easy. ValetPRO's quality chemical resistant bristles ensure this brush is long lasting.
_

*The Method*
Everyone knows that cleaning wheels is a necessary evil, and I personally find this task a bit tedious, so any tool I can use to make this process easier is gladly received

I find these type of brushes are great for dirtier wheels as the the bristles usually have a fair bit of bite, so am keen to have a go with these

The whole car was snowfoamed, and while this was allowed to dwell, I went round and washed the wheels.

A bucket of my favourite wheels soap was used with the brushes to provide adequate cleaning power

Dunking both brushes into the solution and transferring to the wheel gave some lubrication and allowed me to scrub the barrels clean

Not much more to say, other than the bristles compress easily so there are no issues in accessing every area of the wheel, inc behind the brake caliper, and the area of the barrel right behind the spoke

I'll let the pictures do the talking, first up the Long Reach Brush


































And now the Twisted Wheel Brush


































Both brushes worked well and shifted all the brake dust on all my wheels easily

*Price*
The Long Reach Brush has an RRP of £10.20
http://www.valetpro.eu/long-reach-wheel-brush.html

The Twisted Brush has an RRP of £13.99
http://www.valetpro.eu/twisted-long-reach-wheel-brush.html

As ValetPro don't sell directly to the public, prices set by re-sellers may differ

*Would I use it again?*
Yes, I enjoyed using these brushes, and will have a permanent spot in my kit bag when cleaning really dirty wheels. The price is pretty much spot on too

*Conclusion*
Two really good brushes from VP here. Both brushes do the job really well and clean the barrels great.

I like that the bristles are not really long, so they don't catch the edge of the brake disk and spray you as you work the brush in and out of the wheel

Due to the shape of my wheels, I'm fortunate to have loads of access between the spokes, so I found that the long reach brush is perfectly adequate for me, but if you have lots of spokes with small gaps, I think the twisted brush would be the better choice

The fact that the bristles are chemical resistant is great, as if you need to use these with harsh wheel cleaners you have the security that the brush isn't going to rot over time

The only comment I would make is that due to the large space between the bristles there isn't alot of transfer of suds from the bucket to the wheel, but this is the case for all brushes of this type, regardless of manufacturer

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

